

SearchYC is back up - ivank
http://searchyc.com/?

======
tokenadult
It has very current results too, as I just verified by test. P.S. I'm curious
why the parent post, which just opened this thread, is now dead.

~~~
ivank
It was probably [dead] because it wasn't up for everyone, due to slow DNS
propagation. It was unkilled a few hours later.

